# ASUS Prime X570-Pro



## Black Haru (Jul 7, 2019)

The Prime X570-Pro from ASUS may not have every bell and whistle, but with a powerful VRM, integrated I/O shield, and relatively competitive price, it promises a ticket to the new X570 platform that won't break the bank. 

*Show full review*


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 7, 2019)

600 A VRM
3950X wont consume more than 250A under LN2, so I wouldn't consider this a worthwhile point in any way (besides no one will use this board for LN2).
Especially if you consider all X570 mobos are designed to easily accommodate a 16 core.
The upside is that the load is more spread out across individual VRM chips, but so is on every X570 board. Even the "low end" ones


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 7, 2019)

Good luck going competitive LN2 OC with the tools this board gives you


----------



## gasolin (Jul 7, 2019)

In the intel setup Z390 what cpu did you used and you did use a rtx 2080?


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 7, 2019)

This board should have had at least 2 more SATA ports (the X370 Prime Pro has 8, so the 6 here is a downgrade). And having only 8 rear USB ports, despite so much real estate on the IO panel, is also poor form - Asus could've at least included a pair of USB 2 ports for keyboard and mouse.

@Black Haru "At US$249.99, though, I think there are better options for a little more cash" - care to list them?



dj-electric said:


> Good luck going competitive LN2 OC with the tools this board gives you



Yeah, because people buying lower-end X570 boards are going to be LN2 overclocking


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 7, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> @Black Haru "At US$249.99, though, I think there are better options for a little more cash" - care to list them?


MSI's Gaming Pro Carbon perhaps








						MSI MPG X570 GAMING PRO CARBON WIFI AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
					

Buy MSI MPG X570 GAMING PRO CARBON WIFI Gaming Motherboard AMD AM4 SATA 6Gb/s M.2 USB 3.2 Gen 2 Wi-Fi 6 HDMI ATX with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 7, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> MSI's Gaming Pro Carbon perhaps
> https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813144260



It has the same number of SATA and USB ports, and no USB-C front panel header. WiFi is nice and probably worth the extra $10 but nope, not for me.

I'm just so disappointed that we're 2 generations after X370 and somehow *fewer* SATA and USB ports is considered acceptable. I'm okay with taking away a couple of SATA ports, but at least give us extra rear USB ports in exchange then!

As it stands I'll probably end up buying an X370 board and a second-hand 1st-gen Ryzen until PCIe 4.0 actually means something - for example this has 9 (!) rear USB 3 ports, a rear type-C, a type-C header, and 8 SATA ports... for a mere $140.

OTOH, I can't find *any* Intel 300-series board with more than 8 rear USB 3 ports... so AMD does have the advantage here.


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 8, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> It has the same number of SATA and USB ports, and no USB-C front panel header. WiFi is nice and probably worth the extra $10 but nope, not for me.
> 
> I'm just so disappointed that we're 2 generations after X370 and somehow *fewer* SATA and USB ports is considered acceptable. I'm okay with taking away a couple of SATA ports, but at least give us extra rear USB ports in exchange then!
> 
> ...



I think the reduction in SATA ports has to do with the rise of M.2 drives. With the new Ryzen CPUs and X570 you no longer have M.2 slots and SATA ports sharing lanes, so you can offer SATA/NVMe support on every slot without an additional switch.

With that said, if you actually need those SATA ports, you might wish there were extra ports that did share with the M.2 slots.


----------



## Elfear (Jul 9, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> @Black Haru "At US$249.99, though, I think there are better options for a little more cash" - care to list them?



I would love to hear your thoughts too. It seems to be a very solid board from a cursory look.


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 9, 2019)

Elfear said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts too. It seems to be a very solid board from a cursory look.


It is a solid board, it is just a little bare bones on features at that price. If it was at 220-230, I would give it a recommendation.


----------



## Elfear (Jul 9, 2019)

Black Haru said:


> It is a solid board, it is just a little bare bones on features at that price. If it was at 220-230, I would give it a recommendation.



What other boards would you recommend ahead of the Prime Pro in the $230-$260 range?


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 9, 2019)

Elfear said:


> What other boards would you recommend ahead of the Prime Pro in the $230-$260 range?



I hesitate to recomend outright boards I haven't actually put on the bench yet (and there are more reviews coming). 

With that said, going off spec sheets alone the MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WiFi is the exact same price, but has WiFi, three M.2 slots, and heatsinks for all of those M.2 slots as well. (You do only get 2 PCIe x16 slots instead of three)

On the lower end, the ASRock X570 Extreme4 is just $230, has a third M.2 slot (though again at the cost of a third PCIe x16) and two extra SATA Ports.


Finally, there is the aesthetics factor. Liking the way your system looks has value. What designs speak to you, and how much they are worth is highly personal. The ASUS Prime X570-Pro has a very distinct look, and if that appeals to you it could very well be worth your money. So long as you understand all the options and the trade offs you may be making, go with what you like.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 9, 2019)

Black Haru said:


> I hesitate to recomend outright boards I haven't actually put on the bench yet (and there are more reviews coming).



Understandable and commendable - waiting for those reviews with bated breath!



Black Haru said:


> On the lower end, the ASRock X570 Extreme4 is just $230, has a third M.2 slot (though again at the cost of a third PCIe x16) and two extra SATA Ports.



Oooh, if only it had a couple more rear USB ports it would be _perfect_. I had an Z77 Extreme4 and that board was also on a very sweet spot in the price/feature curve, it's a good formula that Asrock has done well to not torpedo.

One very interesting thing I noticed though - this Asus board claims it splits to x8/x8 links on its PCIe 4.0 slots when multiple cards are used, the MSI and Asrock you referenced only seem to support x16/x4.

Also are these X570 boards not backwards-compatible with the original Ryzen CPUs? Every vendor list mentions 2nd and 3rd gen, not 1st gen. Perhaps it's once again a BIOS size limitation? (Although all X570 boards seem to have 32MB BIOS chips.)



Black Haru said:


> The ASUS Prime X570-Pro has a very distinct look, and if that appeals to you it could very well be worth your money.



This I will 100% agree with. I just built a rig for my brother with the X370 version, and it really is a very nice looking board - simple and understated, yet striking.


----------



## Elfear (Jul 9, 2019)

Black Haru said:


> I hesitate to recomend outright boards I haven't actually put on the bench yet (and there are more reviews coming).
> 
> With that said, going off spec sheets alone the MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WiFi is the exact same price, but has WiFi, three M.2 slots, and heatsinks for all of those M.2 slots as well. (You do only get 2 PCIe x16 slots instead of three)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 9, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Understandable and commendable - waiting for those reviews with bated breath!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the PCIe issue, the ASRock and MSI board likely have one x16 slot off the CPU (so in x16 mode) and the other x16 slot off the chipset (so in x4 mode).

The ASUS Prime have the first two x16 slots off the CPU (so x16/x0 or x8/x8) and the third x16 slot off the chipset (on x4 mode).

ASRock and MSI wouldn't want their only two x16 slots to come off the CPU because then your GPU is running in x8 at best if you have any other expansion card in use (while the chipset lanes sit idle)
The tradeoff of course is that these probably don't support multi-GPU setups.

Edit: looks like there is Crossfire support, just no SLI


----------



## tshrimp (Aug 9, 2019)

Black Haru said:


> I hesitate to recomend outright boards I haven't actually put on the bench yet (and there are more reviews coming).
> 
> With that said, going off spec sheets alone the MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WiFi is the exact same price, but has WiFi, three M.2 slots, and heatsinks for all of those M.2 slots as well. (You do only get 2 PCIe x16 slots instead of three)
> 
> ...



I looked at that board, and is looks to be missing a very important feature compared to this ASUS board, and that is SLI support. Contrary to popular belief, a majority of games do support it. Do you know of any in this price range that support SLI that we should look at? BTW..l never start out with SLI, but always get the fastest single GPU I can afford, and then add a second card when things get a little slow. Been doing this for many years with no regrets. Never had the issues I read about on some sites.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 9, 2019)

tshrimp said:


> I looked at that board, and is looks to be missing a very important feature compared to this ASUS board, and that is SLI support. Contrary to popular belief, a majority of games do support it. Do you know of any in this price range that support SLI that we should look at? BTW..l never start out with SLI, but always get the fastest single GPU I can afford, and then add a second card when things get a little slow. Been doing this for many years with no regrets. Never had the issues I read about on some sites.



SLI is dead, don't waste your time.


----------



## tshrimp (Aug 10, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> SLI is dead, don't waste your time.



Actually I have SLI. People like to say it is "Dead", but that is far from correct. I agree it is best to buy the best single card you can afford, but if you happen to have a GTX1070 and come across on a great deal on another GTX1070 then it will payoff for most.

Example of some games: Far Cry series, Apex Legends, Tomb Raider, The Witcher III, Dirt series, Battlefield Series, Frostpunk, Rainbos Six Siege, Grand Theft Auto V, Dawn of War, Deus Ex Mankind Divided, For Honor, Ghost Recon Wildlands, Civilization VI, Strange Brigade, The Division 1 & 2, PUBG, Fallout 4, Sniper Elete 4, Watch Dogs 2, Ashes of the Singularity, Just Cause 3 & 4, Call of Duty (including Black Ops 4), Prey, Project Cars 2, Middle Earth: Shadow of War, Destiny 2, Total War: Warhammer II, Gears of War 4, Metro Exodus, and _the list goes on_. (Just under 1400 games on the list. Both old and new)

Do all game support it...no. But it is not dead. Heck it doesn't even need a defibrillator. And when it works 2 GTX1070 in SLI typically outperform a RTX2080TI. I still remember the many comments "PC Gaming is Dead", yet here we are still gaming on our computers.

Signing off to go play the latest Madden (2020) that was just released...and yes...it has SLI support too .

Edit: Don't want this to derail this topic with the above. But IMO that is a part of "features" on a motherboard, and one that I personally look for over WiFi, etc. Easy to add Wi-Fi or 10Gb nic, but doubt you can add SLI support if you want it.


----------



## One-Ball (Sep 30, 2020)

I Have been using this board  for a few months now. I really recommend it ...it's really solid, I am over clocking at 4.5ghz on my ryzen 3700x and running at 3600mhz on my ram.  With a couple bios settings being changed.  I think some people are just nit picking it.  I upgraded from A Msi X470 gaming pro carbon.


----------

